# Why yur user name?



## kenpofighter (Jul 25, 2008)

So why did you choose the user name that you have. Some of yours I can figurer out pretty easily, but others...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a Martial Artist and a Caver curly... ergo... MA-Caver :idunno: was it too hard to figgure out? :uhyeah: :wink2:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 25, 2008)

Terry is my first neame L is my middle inital and the 9-6-5 was three ages of my thre boys when I joined.


----------



## kenpofighter (Jul 25, 2008)

Sorry, just found another thread that asked the very same question. I was not a member at that time though so I guess there are some others that weren't either.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2008)

It means a practitioner of arnis!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 25, 2008)

Mine can be read in two ways, when I first put together this name, it was 1986 and it was my license plate. I was big into baseball most of my life and 14 was my number. I was also getting into Kempo at that time ... "14 Kempo"

The second way of reading it is written out here: "One for Kempo"


----------



## Fiendlover (Jul 25, 2008)

A Fiend is a skull which is the symbol of the band The Misfits which is my favorite band ever.  A Fiend is also what fans of The Misfits are called.  So I, myself, am a "Fiendlover".  I love the Fiend symbol and its fans.  :ultracool

http://www.experiencefestival.com/fiend_club

P.S. i was going to post this exact thread lol


----------



## teekin (Jul 26, 2008)

I wasn't too crazy about shooting until the Grendel. Ohhhh baby the Grendel. Now I want to be buried with it! I can spend an entire day on the range punching one small hole over and over and over again.  On a good day. On a bad day the target looks like it came from a BB gun shoot at a Carnival. Nothing zens me out like Relax, breath, squeeze, cycle, chamber, relax, breath, squeeze............. And I love the smell of cordite. At least one room in my heaven must smell of sweat, tequila and cordite. Crap ! now I want a drink! excuse me....
Lori


----------



## Phil Mar Nadela (Jul 26, 2008)

It's my name. Hopefully nobody steals my identity.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 26, 2008)

well, if I used another name I might have a little more fun at times, but then I might have to ban myself...  So I figure it's better to make it as clear as possible who I am, reduces the temptation to pull out the inner troll (and it can be a pretty good troll when it wants to be  )


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 26, 2008)

Because when I joined, I was spending a lot of time studying Kenpo...and I'm originally from Texas.


----------



## Drac (Jul 26, 2008)

I was doing voiceover work and trying to break into broadcasting full time..I needed an easy to recall nickname that would help the stations remember me when attempting to get future work, as their memories for those outside the industry were easily forgotten...I would remind them that I was the guy that did the Dracula voice..It worked..I shortened it to Drac for simplicity..


----------



## stickarts (Jul 26, 2008)

I enjoy working with sticks and also its the name of a web site a friend and I founded.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Mine was a nickname given to me when I was in the Corps.  Letch is the first half of my last name.  My friends called me "Letch" and referred to me as "The Letch".  The "1" is on there because, believe it or not, five years ago there was already one guy on registered as theletch.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> So why did you choose the user name that you have. Some of yours I can figurer out pretty easily, but others...




When I joined this site way back in the day, many profiles had no information. People were yelling and arguing and calling each other names. I figured if I was going to get involved in the fun I wanted people to know who I was so I could take credit for my points and also take responsibility for my actions. 

I am not saying anything bad about the early days, as I participated in the growth of forums here on the net and on this site. Just that I wanted to have some accountability for when people would ask for my name or if I was a real person. They knew it and it avoided a lot of the non value added counters that people tried to use to get people from looking too deeply into their comments and points.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 26, 2008)

xue sheng is Mandarin for student and I train CMA and I beleive that one should always think of themselves as a student in MA or you will stop learning


----------



## Kacey (Jul 26, 2008)

My initials are K. C. - thus, Kacey.  It was a nickname years ago when I went to girl scout camp, and annoyed the hell out of my sister, whose initials are J. A. C., and was using JAC as a nickname at the time... which was a big part of why I chose to use Kacey, of course; if you can't annoy your older sibling, then what's the point?   :lol:


----------



## crushing (Jul 26, 2008)

A lack of creativity while registering on MT led me to use my first initial and last name.

C. Rushing


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Jul 26, 2008)

The place and year I earned my 1st Black Belt. Diamond Bar, California 1971


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 26, 2008)

Was trying for _TomSawyer_, but had too much of a fine wine-- recommended by Sukerkin, btw --so, freestyle keyboarding... Or sumthin.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 26, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Was trying for _TomSawyer_, but had too much of a fine wine-- recommended by Sukerkin, btw --so, freestyle keyboarding... Or sumthin.


 

You and the Vino


----------



## Tomu (Jul 26, 2008)

Japanese rendering of Tom.  I'm so creative.:shrug:


----------



## CoryKS (Jul 27, 2008)

Name's Bob, and I live in Florida.


----------



## dart68 (Jul 27, 2008)

My race car is a '68 Dodge Dart.  Pretty simple.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 27, 2008)

Because that is what they call me


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 27, 2008)

Shortened version of my cats name.  Sir Thunderfoot Shadowchaser


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 27, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Was trying for _TomSawyer_, but had too much of a fine wine-- recommended by Sukerkin, btw --so, freestyle keyboarding... Or sumthin.


 
Glad to be of service, my friend.  I continue the research as frequently as I can :lol:.

As to my 'handle', I'm not sure if I've detailed the background here before so forgive me if I'm duplicating myself.

Capt. Dallas Sukerkin, Merchant Adventurers Company, Thackstones Battalion, 3rd Crucis Lancer 'Mech Regiment, Armed Forces of the Federated Suns, House Davion.

Yes, it's true, my user-name comes from my long enduring BattleTech 'career'  - over a thousand engagments and I think I lost maybe two or three of them.  One of my 'geeky pride' moments was when I found out that people were claiming to have beaten me as if it was something to boast about :lol:.

So when it came to picking a user-name for my on-line existence, that was the first thing to came to mind; after all, what better to use as an alter ego than an alter ego .


----------



## kidswarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

OK, the blinding headache that's plagued me the last 48 hours is receding, so will give a real answer to this legitimate OP. I teach teens who've been kicked out of all district schools, including their continuation schools and alt ed schools. Most have been locked up for weeks or months, and most have probation officers. All have either victimized someone with violence, or been victims. 

So, I work to get them to fight _for _something or someone, instead of fighting _with _other people, or the realities of life.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 27, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> Capt. Dallas Sukerkin, Merchant Adventurers Company, Thackstones Battalion, 3rd Crucis Lancer 'Mech Regiment, Armed Forces of the Federated Suns, House Davion.


damn, that's a mouthful...anything else you could possibly add?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 27, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> OK, the blinding headache that's plagued me the last 48 hours is receding, so will give a real answer to this legitimate OP. I teach teens who've been kicked out of all district schools, including their continuation schools and alt ed schools. Most have been locked up for weeks or months, and most have probation officers. All have either victimized someone with violence, or been victims.
> 
> So, I work to get them to fight _for _something or someone, instead of fighting _with _other people, or the realities of life.


Well that makes you a damned decent human being. Glad to know you and to call you friend. :asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> OK, the blinding headache that's plagued me the last 48 hours is receding, so will give a real answer to this legitimate OP. I teach teens who've been kicked out of all district schools, including their continuation schools and alt ed schools. Most have been locked up for weeks or months, and most have probation officers. All have either victimized someone with violence, or been victims.
> 
> So, I work to get them to fight _for _something or someone, instead of fighting _with _other people, or the realities of life.


 

You are a light at the end of a very dark tunnel for these kids. I salute you.:asian:


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I posted this previously... but the letters are an easy one to guess.  The numbers?  They have personal significance.  Started using the username on AOL some years back when I shifted from my name after a troll there caused someone some professional headaches by filing false complaints at work...  I keep it pretty consistent across different forums...


----------



## TwentyThree (Jul 27, 2008)

It's just my lucky number...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2008)

KenpoTex said:


> damn, that's a mouthful...anything else you could possibly add?


 
Well, I left off the decorations and missed out "Command Lance" and neglected to add the planet where the regimental headquarters is stationed.  I could also have listed the campaigns in which he has served, the planets onto which he has 'hot-dropped' and the confirmed 'kills' he has made ...

So I reckon that given that, with a sufficiently deep breath, it is possible to say out loud what I actually posted, I was commendably brief .


----------



## bydand (Jul 28, 2008)

Bydand is the family motto from WAY back in Scotland.  Different people assign different meanings to the word and the real meaning is probably lost to time forever, but the closest translations are all ones I can try to live up to:  It is usually interpreted as "steadfast," but also comes across as enduring, faithful, and abiding.  Another meaning is:  "Bydand is a shortened version of the Scots phrase "Bide and Fecht" meaning to stand and fight. Over the years, it came to be understood that if one were to 'bide,' one was certainly going to 'fecht.'

All of which I think are good things to try and set your course through life using.  Kind of a reminder to me whenever I log onto different sites using this name.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 28, 2008)

CoryKS said:


> Name's Bob, and I live in Florida.



LMAO! That's good.  



jks9199 said:


> I keep it pretty consistent across different forums...



I'm the same way with my user name. 



TwentyThree said:


> It's just my lucky number...



Hey! Twenty-three is my lucky number too! Interesting...


My user name....

Jade - "was said to possess the five essential virtues of Chinese philosophy: compassion, modesty, courage, justice and wisdom - but it was also credited with benevolence, knowledge, righteousness, virtuousness, purity, endurance, ingenuousness, morality and music" Jade was considered the most noble of gems. 

Tigress - tigers/tigresses are beautiful, powerful, and solitary. They represent courage. When I was training Sil Lum Kung Fu my favorite form was the tiger form. 

So, I took Jade Tigress.


----------



## jkembry (Jul 28, 2008)

Cuz I figured that I had a chance of remembering my first two initials followed by my last name.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 28, 2008)

.  Not many better reasons *JK*.  

*Sukerkin* served a similar purpose for me - having been called it for years across wargaming tables (and GT LAN parties) I answer to it as readily as my real name :lol:.


----------



## Live True (Jul 28, 2008)

It's a motto I try to live by...and a good reminder to keep at it...and I keep the same name across forums as well....less to remember!


----------



## kaizasosei (Jul 28, 2008)

it just popped into my head as a badass name.  i morphed it into japanese syllables so it kindof sounds like kaiser(king) sosei(resurrection,rejuvination)
further ive been trying to think of some chinese characters like 

kai meaning something -maybe-'open' and za to mean 'seat' or 'constellation' or something...still havent made up my mind....

later i thought that the name suits me because i am able to make sacrifices like the character in the movie-the usual suspects-kaisersosey(sp?) +i have some connections to hungary.

j


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 28, 2008)

It's the name of my school wherever I teach...In Iraq, Tennessee, etc.  I'm mobile so I take the name with me.

I actually came up with it in college as my email address...there's some long stories best told over a beer or three regarding the significance.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, basically, I was walking along the street one day when I tripped over a carelessly placed pinecone. This resulted in me flying through the air at quite some speed. I finally came to a halt when I hit a little old lady carrying her shopping and in the middle of lighting a pipe. The impact made her drop the match, which in turn ignited a nearby haystack. We both ran into a barn to escape the wrath of the flames. However, the wood around us soon began to blaze and I realised we were trapped. We began to call for help. It was then that a friendly goat heard our pleas and proceeded to charge the barn door in the hope of freeing us. However, the exhausted animal soon grew too weary to continue. It was then that the little old lady had a brainwave. She still carried one of her shopping bags, and inside was a white pastry box. With a mighty throw, the box soared through the flames and out the window to the heroic goat. With a grunt, the creature rose to it's feet and ate the entire box and it's contents. The lemony goodness within gave it the energy to crash through the door and pull us both to safety. To this day, the lemon meringue that saved me has been the focal point of my very being.








Ok so maybe I just like pie...


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my name... I had a dream I was talking to an Alchemist and I asked his name he said Jadecloud thus Jadecloudalchemist.


----------



## Langenschwert (Aug 3, 2008)

Langenschwert is german (ok, middle high german) for longsword, which is the weapon that I use best.  My only online handle for years was "Spartan" (notably on rpg.net and others) but that was taken here (or on MAP, can't remember) so I decided Langenschwert would be appropriate and more indicitave of my marital activities.

Best regards,

-Mark


----------



## Franc0 (Aug 3, 2008)

A loooong looooong time ago, one of my 1st jobs was a bouncer in a country western bar in Miami, Fla. Now I'm not a big guy (5'7" 175 lbs back then, plus being of latin descent didn't help either) so some drunk cowboy who had a rep for starting fights came up to me and asked "What makes you think a little spic like you can work here? I'd like to see *you *tryand throw *me* outta here." His friends walked him away before anything happened, but the yokel kept fish eyein' me for another hour or so. After he had a few more drinks and his friends were on the dance floor, he decided to go for it and made a bee line right towards me. Before any of the other bouncers could get there, he rushed up on me and loaded up a for what looked like a big haymaker. During his rush towards me, I told myself I'd better do something fast-n-dirty cause this guy wants to hurt me. As soon as he got close and loaded up for the punch, I just nailed him with a hard finger jab in the eye. It felt like his eyeball exploded and he immediately went down screaming bloody murder. After that, all my fellow bouncers kept calling me "Masterfinger" and the nickname almost died out untill I needed a screen name. 
Ever since then, I always chuckle whenever I read a MA forum and some inexperienced MMA nutrider says something like "eye gouges and/or finger jabs to the eyes don't work on the street!"

Franco


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 4, 2008)

masterfinger said:


> A loooong looooong time ago, one of my 1st jobs was a bouncer in a country western bar in Miami, Fla. Now I'm not a big guy (5'7" 175 lbs back then, plus being of latin descent didn't help either) so some drunk cowboy who had a rep for starting fights came up to me and asked "What makes you think a little spic like you can work here? I'd like to see *you *tryand throw *me* outta here." His friends walked him away before anything happened, but the yokel kept fish eyein' me for another hour or so. After he had a few more drinks and his friends were on the dance floor, he decided to go for it and made a bee line right towards me. Before any of the other bouncers could get there, he rushed up on me and loaded up a for what looked like a big haymaker. During his rush towards me, I told myself I'd better do something fast-n-dirty cause this guy wants to hurt me. As soon as he got close and loaded up for the punch, I just nailed him with a hard finger jab in the eye. It felt like his eyeball exploded and he immediately went down screaming bloody murder. After that, all my fellow bouncers kept calling me "Masterfinger" and the nickname almost died out untill I needed a screen name.
> Ever since then, I always chuckle whenever I read a MA forum and some inexperienced MMA nutrider says something like "eye gouges and/or finger jabs to the eyes don't work on the street!"
> 
> Franco


Well, then with that story I guess I should be called MasterMug because I've had similar experience with a guy 6-2 that kept bumping into me on the dance floor while I was trying to pick up this gal with some good dance moves (I used to have), I was also holding on to my (glass) mug of beer and trying not to spill it. 
Finally it spilt (and yes it's worth crying for) and I turned around and told the guy to "watch it!" Of course big boy decided a little 5-10 runt like me wasn't going to talk that way to him and said F.U. you little S.O.B.! 
Now far as I can remember my mother was never a beetch and I'd appreciate it if nobody would refer to her as such. I asked the guy "what did you just say?" 
Of course dumbo leaned forward and began to articulate... my beer mug shattered across his face before he could finish the "son of a ...." portion. 
Fortunately he went down and out and the bouncer was a friend of my brother who was the bartender for that night and quietly escorted me (and my newly impressed date) to a quiet spot in back of the club (not outside)... apparently he spotted the whole thing (couldn't hear it but bouncers are supposed to read body language). 
So here's to you masterfinger, :cheers: don't let the big guys think we're nothing just because they can read our scalps. :asian:


----------



## Chitmunk (Aug 4, 2008)

mine comes from a phrase I used to use in highschool all the time... "Beware the Chitmunk". People would always ask me what a Chitmunk was because I spelled it with a t and not a p, so it just kind of turned into a self made nickname that I have used ever since.  I can't call myself the chipmunk because I am not all cute and tiny, but somehow chitmunk fits for me.


----------



## nitflegal (Aug 4, 2008)

Mine comes from NIT for "ninja in training" from Dennis's bumper stickers back in Derry, NH in the early 90's and flegal 'cause, well, it's my name.

Matt


----------



## girlbug2 (Aug 4, 2008)

Girlbug's been my nickname since college. I have no memory of where it came from originally, except that it's supposed to signify "cute". OTOH I always associate bug names with Kwai Chang, who was called "grasshopper" by his master. So Girlbug seems appropriate for a female MA Student.


----------



## zDom (Aug 5, 2008)

kenpofighter said:


> So why did you choose the user name that you have. Some of yours I can figurer out pretty easily, but others...



Hm thought I told this story already  Maybe not.

When I was a white belt in both taekwondo and hapkido, I went to my first tournament and did really well: I got first in forms and sparring.

My TKD instructor asked, "How did you do?"

Excited by how well I had done, I said: "I dominated!"

He laughed. My HKD instructor arrived shortly after this and my TKD instructor told me, "Tell him how you did."

So I told him, "I dominated!" and HE laughed and said, "Ah, The Dominator, eh?"

So my TKD laughed and said, "Now you've done it! Once you get a nickname in Moo Sul Kwan, it tends to stick. Your only hope now is to live up to it."

So I trained hard and continued to do pretty well as I went up through the ranks. I remember at one point  blue belt* walking in front of the spectator stands and hearing a couple lower ranked competitors from another school whisper to each "That's the Dominator!" in awe.

I figured I had accomplished my goal of not letting the nickname become ironic 

Somewhere along the line, I started doing some online gaming beginning with World War II combat sims, in particular one called Warbirds.

In the beta phase, you could only have four characters. For various reasons (I forget exactly why, maybe lost passwords?) I ended up going through a couple variations such as

"dom-" and "-dom"

and eventually used "zdom" as in "zee Dominator" (as a variation of The Dominator)

So there it is: zDom


----------



## Kreth (Aug 5, 2008)

Satan was already taken...


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2008)

Bart Simpson played the Touch of Death Video game during the Kenpo episode.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2008)

bydand said:


> Bydand is the family motto from WAY back in Scotland. Different people assign different meanings to the word and the real meaning is probably lost to time forever, but the closest translations are all ones I can try to live up to: It is usually interpreted as "steadfast," but also comes across as enduring, faithful, and abiding. Another meaning is: "Bydand is a shortened version of the Scots phrase "Bide and Fecht" meaning to stand and fight. Over the years, it came to be understood that if one were to 'bide,' one was certainly going to 'fecht.'
> 
> All of which I think are good things to try and set your course through life using. Kind of a reminder to me whenever I log onto different sites using this name.


 In my opinion to be dandy the root word would be dand; so, it seems you would fight well or stand well. In the end your name means *good posture * which also just happens to be the first principle of motion. I suppose it could also mean *good attitude.*

Sean


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 6, 2008)

Touch Of Death said:


> Bart Simpson played the Touch of Death Video game during the Kenpo episode.
> Sean



I _love _that episode!!!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lightning fast and my hair is silver,not grey


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 13, 2008)

zDom said:


> Hm thought I told this story already  Maybe not.
> 
> When I was a white belt in both taekwondo and hapkido, I went to my first tournament and did really well: I got first in forms and sparring.
> 
> ...


 
Ahhh.... I remember your match with Tekesh, He was as big-if not just a lil biger than you-plus, he was Japanese. Tekesh was scary, but all of you should have seen zDom go after him. Scott, I think I have that match on film somewhere.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 13, 2008)

I think Kwanjang is a cool phrase and since I own two schools it seemed appropriate. I use kwanjang on other forums. When I joined MT I did not realize there was a Kwan Jang already on here. Sorry. I thought about changing it to -Ticked Off Irish Guy


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 15, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> I thought about changing it to -Ticked Off Irish Guy


 
:lol:  Not that I've ever seen you ticked off, sir.  

Mine is very inspired.  I do taekwondo, and was born in '75.

I'm the most creative person ever!  

I hate picking user names.  I need something simple I can remember.


----------



## Mimir (Sep 16, 2008)

Mimir is the Nordic god of knowledge and wisdom. 

I realize that this probably sounds arrogant, but in the end Mimir has his head cut off.  After that Odin carried it around asking him for knowledge and advice.  Sort of reminds me not to be too much of a smart-alek or someone is going to cut my head off :enguard:

The nickname started for me back when I was a teenager.


----------



## Hyper_Shadow (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a big Sonic the Hedgehog fan and I loved SA2: Battle on the Gamecube. My favourite Sonic character of all time has to be Shadow. Collect seven Chaos Emeralds and waht do you get? Super Shadow. Which sounds a bit lame, so I decided Hyper Shadow sounded way better.

I been using that handle ever since, well that and Renshi_Sho.


----------

